# COPD WITH EMPHYSEMA icd-9



## heatherwinters (May 9, 2008)

If a patient has COPD and Emphysema, instead of coding separately do we automatically assign code 491.21


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 9, 2008)

I think 491.21 is for COPD with chronic obstructive bronchitis (with acute exacerbation) with emphysema...


----------

